# erwinbel's gear



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

*STEREO*

Jamo R909 Reference Open Baffle speakers
Emotiva XPA-1 [2]
Emotiva XSP-1
Weiss DAC2
Mac mini 2009
Iomega MiniMax 2TB external HDD with 1,860 ALAC albums, USB interconnect 
(Edit Sept 2011: replaced with Iomega Mac Companion 3TB External Hard Drive, MiniMax 2TB now used to park FLAC downloads and albums deleted from iTunes) 
(Edit Dec 2013: replaced 3TB with 4TB external HD)

Software: 
iTunes: all albums tagged with embedded album art: I am .n.l about that
XLD: for ripping CD's in XLDSecureRipper mode and converting FLAC downloads to Apple Lossless in use since July 2010 (before that date I used iTunes to rip CD's to Apple Lossless)
Amarra Symphony with iRC (Dirac Room Correction)

Music (as per December 2013):
6,666 Stereo albums total
363 24-bit downloads (part B&W SoS 24/48, part SACD 24/88 rips, part 24/96 Vinyl rips, a few proper 24/96 downloads), all converted to Apple Lossles after downloading

Genre:
Rock, Funk, Hard Rock, Punk, New Wave, Alternative Rock, Avantgarde, Electronica: Minimal and Techno, Jazz and everything interesting in between.

Backup: 
Onnto 4-bay (4 x 1,5TB HDD inside) RAID-5 - 4.5TB secured. 
Apple Time Machine manually switched on after each download/ripping frenzy!


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


*AV SURROUND SYSTEM*

JVC 65" RPTV
B&W CM7/CMC/CM1 wengé 5.1
REL R-505 SW
Emotiva XPR-5
Emotiva UMC-1
ProJect RPM6 turntable, MC element, Clearaudio nanophono
Oppo 83SE Nuforce Edition
Topfield 7710 HDPVR Sattelite Twin Tuner Reciever (500Gb internal HDD)


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


*HOBBY* space of daughter:

PURE i20 iPod dock > coaxial >
Emotiva XDA-1 DAC > XLR >
Emotiva Pro airmotiv 5 powered speakers



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


*HOME THEATER & HOUSE BUILD*
Maelstrom 18" subwoofer of the LLT breed tuned to 13 Hz
Seymour AV Center Stage XD 130" width 2.35/1 acoustic transparent screen with masking panels for 16/9

Spare:
Jungson Duro stereo power amp (Chinese brand, 2 x 80 Watt Class A)


----------

